# UKM Changes & Updates - Discussion



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This thread is for discussion relating to any updates posted here:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/254227-ukm-changes-updates/?do=embed


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

@Lorian

Why is there still no IIFYM sub-forum? Seriously.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

I'd click link... But it's not working on tapa


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

BrahmaBull said:


> I'd click link... But it's not working on tapa


The Link or the Like ?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Lorian said:


> The Link or the Like ?


Links don't work


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Does anyone else have problems typing on mobile?

Like when i try to delete something ive wrote it just all goes tits up deletes half the word then repeats thst half of the word instead of half of the word before it an god knows what else


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

mrwright said:


> Does anyone else have problems typing on mobile?
> 
> Like when i try to delete something ive wrote it just all goes tits up deletes half the word then repeats thst half of the word instead of half of the word before it an god knows what else


I have problems with typing when quoting, sometimes it won't let me use capitals, then it doesn't type some letters, randomly uses spaces, it ages to reply to a quote!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I go to my posting box tap one letter and get bounced out into delicious.com.....lol.....or straight back to the index screen. It can sometimes take me 6 or 7 attempts to post something. This isn't just my journal, it's trying to post anywhere.

happens more than less. Not globally shattering but a pain.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Flubs said:


> I go to my posting box tap one letter and get bounced out into delicious.com.....lol.....or straight back to the index screen. It can sometimes take me 6 or 7 attempts to post something. This isn't just my journal, it's trying to post anywhere.
> 
> happens more than less. Not globally shattering but a pain.


this ^^^^^ the delicious web site I get this all the time :confused1:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Any chance of the daily limit on 'likes' being increased/removed?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Keeks said:


> I have problems with typing when quoting, sometimes it won't let me use capitals, then it doesn't type some letters, randomly uses spaces, it ages to reply to a quote!


x2 it's maddening!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Flubs said:


> I go to my posting box tap one letter and get bounced out into delicious.com.....lol.....or straight back to the index screen. It can sometimes take me 6 or 7 attempts to post something. This isn't just my journal, it's trying to post anywhere.
> 
> happens more than less. Not globally shattering but a pain.


lol it allways takes me to reddit..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Lorian said:


> This thread is for discussion relating to any updates posted here:
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/254227-ukm-changes-updates/?do=embed


just one thing that i was wondering about is that when a thread gets started and its in the wrong section why is it completely deleted and not just moved to the right place.. Seems silly to me when people have posted in it giving there input and advice..


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Plate said:


> just one thing that i was wondering about is that when a thread gets started and its in the wrong section why is it completely deleted and not just moved to the right place.. Seems silly to me when people have posted in it giving there input and advice..


That's not strictly true. I almost always move the thread. I only delete threads that break rules or are complete twaddle.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Mingster said:


> That's not strictly true. I almost always move the thread. I only delete threads that break rules or are complete twaddle.


the one I had removed wasn't breaking any rules apart from being in the wrong section, Could have been borderline twaddle I suppose.. But would have been helpful had it been there long enough


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Unless it was obvious twaddle I didn't remove it. At the end of the day there has always been a rule stating that threads started in the wrong section may be deleted. Sometimes there may be so many misplaced threads that moving them all becomes prohibitive.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Mingster said:


> Unless it was obvious twaddle I didn't remove it. At the end of the day there has always been a rule stating that threads started in the wrong section may be deleted. Sometimes there may be so many misplaced threads that moving them all becomes prohibitive.


It wasn't twaddle and it doesn't matter anyway now I went ahead and injected the 2ml into my testicle ..

yeh I understand mate, my fvck up, was rushing and didn't realise..


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

How do you upload photos now and how do you delete existing attachments as im over the limit it seems and may be why i can upload photos?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Ultrasonic said:


> Any chance of the daily limit on 'likes' being increased/removed?


Yes... imminently


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

is reps and likes the same thing now


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Sambuca said:


> is reps and likes the same thing now


Yes.
1 Like adds 1 Point to a users reputation.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

> Yes.1 Like adds 1 Point to a users reputation.


thank you i did scan down the about us but wasnt sure if i was being stoopid


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@Lorian

Couple of questions if you please how do I post a YouTube video now? I only appear to be able to post a link.

Also send a pic via pm? Old way of using photo bucket again doesn't appear to work now? (Obviously for progress pics :sneaky2: )


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

How do we apply for hidden forum membership now?

Adult forum access please!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Can I ask again how you upload new photos please?

i can't update my labmax thread


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dead lee said:


> Can I ask again how you upload new photos please?
> 
> i can't update my labmax thread


When you click into the Reply box, there is a space underneath where you type where you can just drag them to be uploaded.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

mrwright said:


> Does anyone else have problems typing on mobile?
> 
> Like when i try to delete something ive wrote it just all goes tits up deletes half the word then repeats thst half of the word instead of half of the word before it an god knows what else





Keeks said:


> I have problems with typing when quoting, sometimes it won't let me use capitals, then it doesn't type some letters, randomly uses spaces, it ages to reply to a quote!





Flubs said:


> I go to my posting box tap one letter and get bounced out into delicious.com.....lol.....or straight back to the index screen. It can sometimes take me 6 or 7 attempts to post something. This isn't just my journal, it's trying to post anywhere.
> 
> happens more than less. Not globally shattering but a pain.





Nuts said:


> this ^^^^^ the delicious web site I get this all the time :confused1:





Verno said:


> x2 it's maddening!


The mobile editor is being being replaced in an update that's scheduled for early Sept. So, within a month hopefully most of the remaining posting issues will then be resolved.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> When you click into the Reply box, there is a space underneath where you type where you can just drag them to be uploaded.
> 
> View attachment 114039


Maybe its me but its not working when i drag a photo into the box below, it just changes this page to the photo


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

@Lorian

just noticed the world colour shows up as being spelt wrong. (and so does spelt ironically).

does UK muscle have an american dictionary or is it a local setting on my pc?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

a.notherguy said:


> @Lorian
> 
> just noticed the world colour shows up as being spelt wrong. (and so does spelt ironically).
> 
> does UK muscle have an american dictionary or is it a local setting on my pc?


Whereabouts are you seeing it written incorrectly? Is it in the actual editor when posting?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Lorian said:


> Whereabouts are you seeing it written incorrectly? Is it in the actual editor when posting?


Yep,

the spell checker is US English rather than actual English.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I am not getting all notifications (quotes) is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dead lee said:


> I am not getting all notifications (quotes) is anyone else having this problem?


Were you getting them previously? If so, when did they stop?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Maybe its me but its not working when i drag a photo into the box below, it just changes this page to the photo


Have you tried copy and paste, works for me?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Lorian said:


> Were you getting them previously? If so, when did they stop?


Same here Lorian, has been the same since upgrade for me. its intermittent i get some but not others.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/256330-notifications/?page=1


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Were you getting them previously? If so, when did they stop?


noticed day before yesterday and have been getting the previously , still happening guy quoted me earlier and I didn't get it , I only noticed when I went into the thread for a look I had been quoted.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> Have you tried copy and paste, works for me?


I will try that later when I'm home mate thanks.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Verno said:


> Same here Lorian, has been the same since upgrade for me. its intermittent i get some but not others.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/256330-notifications/?page=1





Dead lee said:


> noticed day before yesterday and have been getting the previously , still happening guy quoted me earlier and I didn't get it , I only noticed when I went into the thread for a look I had been quoted.


Today I've changed the method by which notifications get sent. The new set-up should be a lot more consistent and reliable.

Let me know if you still have an issue.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Is it possible to go to the first unread post in your followed threads?

@Lorian


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Mingster said:


> Is it possible to go to the first unread post in your followed threads?
> 
> @Lorian


 Yes, click the small blue star/dot to the left of the title.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Yes, click the small blue star/dot to the left of the title.


 There isn't one :confused1:

All I get is the thread title in bold text if there is an unread thread or normal text if there isn't...


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm still having issues with the reply box and notifications, especially in TELB0R's journal for some reason.

Checked my settings and all ok, but he quoted a post and I wasn't notified, then tried to reply and the reply box just wouldn't let me reply, kept saying there were emojis being used so it couldn't post, so took them out and still wouldn't post. So in the end quit the page and logged in again and just posted in the journal rather than reply.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Mingster said:


> There isn't one :confused1:
> 
> All I get is the thread title in bold text if there is an unread thread or normal text if there isn't...


 So you don't see this?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Not in my 'manage followed content' section. I see it everywhere else.

I've tried following a few threads that I haven't ever read and still no circle...


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

bring back the new content button and its layout, the unread content button makes it far more difficult to scan through and doesnt show posts that i i may have read that have had new content added


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

dont reboot it just patch


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

NSGym said:


> bring back the new content button and its layout, the unread content button makes it far more difficult to scan through and doesnt show posts that i i may have read that have had new content added


 That's exactly what the default Unread Content link in the upper right does.. unless you've changed it?

It should show all new Topics/Threads which have new content since you last checked.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Mingster said:


> Not in my 'manage followed content' section. I see it everywhere else.
> 
> I've tried following a few threads that I haven't ever read and still no circle...


 That section is designed to just manage what you follow, it's not the best way of actually reading the content.

 Try this link:









Better?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Lorian said:


> That section is designed to just manage what you follow, it's not the best way of actually reading the content.
> 
> Try this link:
> 
> ...


 Aye. That does the trick. Thanks very much.

I always read my followed threads via the followed threads link before the update lol.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Lorian said:


> That's exactly what the default Unread Content link in the upper right does.. unless you've changed it?
> 
> It should show all new Topics/Threads which have new content since you last checked.


 it shows the new bits that i havent read, but then doesnt show it as new if someone else then makes a comment it only shows when i havent read it, i dont think i have changed it, if so not intentionally, also the layout of it is far less easy to scroll through


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

NSGym said:


> Lorian said:
> 
> 
> > That's exactly what the default _Unread Content_ link in the upper right does.. unless you've changed it?
> ...


I don't really follow your first bit, any new posts will always be unread...


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Typing/deleting on mobile still doesn't work

Quoting is weird aswell


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

got to say, I'm hating this new layout. I just want my 'content I follow" stream to show the last new post in threads I've posted in. Not every single post since I was last here. And the edit settings in the 'edit this stream' section are just impenetrable. what a load of vague, ambiguous terms!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> got to say, I'm hating this new layout. I just want my 'content I follow" stream to show the last new post in threads I've posted in. Not every single post since I was last here. And the edit settings in the 'edit this stream' section are just impenetrable. what a load of vague, ambiguous terms!


 1. Click *Activity > My Activity Streams > Content I Posted In*
2. Once that's loaded, click *Edit this stream*
3. In the middle column of options click *Content I haven't read*
4. Hit *Update Results* button in the lower right.

If you want this to to be your default stream then you can also click the tick icon next to the 'Content I posted in' title. This will place a link to it in the top right corner of every page.

Let me know if you have any issue setting this up and I'll post screenshots.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Ooh. On tapAtalk at the moment. I'll give it a go when I get in. Ta.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Lorian said:


> 1. Click *Activity > My Activity Streams > Content I Posted In*
> 2. Once that's loaded, click *Edit this stream*
> 3. In the middle column of options click *Content I haven't read*
> 4. Hit *Update Results* button in the lower right.
> ...


 That seems to have done it. Convoluted and unintuitive, but it's done it! Thanks.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> That seems to have done it. Convoluted and unintuitive, but it's done it! Thanks.


 Glad it's sorted.
I agree that the new system isn't the easiest to work out (I'm still trying to get my head around it) .. each update is bringing improvements though so it will get better!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Any chance of my Likes being reinstated.....


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

latblaster said:


> Any chance of my Likes being reinstated.....


 Yes, in some form.

Once I've got an idea how to merge the 2 systems I'll discuss it in a new thread to ensure that old members are happy before rolling it out.

First of all though I've got to re-import the old Gallery images (currently missing) then sort new pages for the old stickies, then it's the Likes issue.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Glad it's sorted.
> I agree that the new system isn't the easiest to work out (I'm still trying to get my head around it) .. each update is bringing improvements though so it will get better!


 The steps you gave me work, but they could do with one final tweak. They take me to the first page of the said post. It would be great if it took me to the most recent. Any ideas? It's obviously not a deal breaker, BTW! Would just be nice.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> The steps you gave me work, but they could do with one final tweak. They take me to the first page of the said post. It would be great if it took me to the most recent. Any ideas? It's obviously not a deal breaker, BTW! Would just be nice.


 Rather than clicking the topic title to go to the page, click on the small blue circle/star to the left of it. That will take you to the last unread post.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Rather than clicking the topic title to go to the page, click on the small blue circle/star to the left of it. That will take you to the last unread post.


 sorted! I'm all happy again now. Thanks


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I seem to have lost the ability to change my avi overnight?

i go to the top, click in the little box on the left hand side of my current avi. I click on "upload photo". And that's where it stops. No response.

any clues please? Thank you.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Flubs said:


> I seem to have lost the ability to change my avi overnight?
> 
> i go to the top, click in the little box on the left hand side of my current avi. I click on "upload photo". And that's where it stops. No response.
> 
> any clues please? Thank you.


 Reboot, retry, let me know if it still fails!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Reboot, retry, let me know if it still fails!


 Thank you for your response Lorian. I tried both on my mobile and iPad but still not working.


----------

